# Wizards' Hustle Board



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty cool. Wish all teams did this. It would be interesting to see.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I seriously doubt all of their contest percentages are that high.


----------

